# Fields to rent in East Lothian?



## asbo (27 March 2013)

Anyone know of any fields to rent/grass livery in the East Lothian area?


----------



## asbo (1 April 2013)

Friends still looking and would consider Midlothian and a livery yard if they could have their own field.


----------



## feisty_filly (1 April 2013)

Samuelson ust to have a feild to rent out.


----------



## asbo (1 April 2013)

Thanks, with the strangles issue going around I dont think they will rent anything out without horses being tested first.
Do you know any quite grass livery around me? x


----------



## Jenni_ (1 April 2013)

I know of a basic field for rent near the lass wage area! It's just a field but the owner is happy for a something to be put up if Need be. They had a pony but it recently passed away... As far as I'm aware there's another financial perk but I'd need to double check that.


----------



## Jenni_ (1 April 2013)

*lasswade


----------



## feisty_filly (2 April 2013)

There was one in Dalkeith that I know of but I think there's horses on it just now, is there anything up at the chicken farm? Xx


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			I know of a basic field for rent near the lass wage area! It's just a field but the owner is happy for a something to be put up if Need be. They had a pony but it recently passed away... As far as I'm aware there's another financial perk but I'd need to double check that.
		
Click to expand...

If you could PM me that would be fab thank you x


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

feisty_filly said:



			There was one in Dalkeith that I know of but I think there's horses on it just now, is there anything up at the chicken farm? Xx
		
Click to expand...

They have no grazing, they have to send their cattle away for grass.


----------



## feisty_filly (2 April 2013)

I rember there was some one who kept her 2 horses in with the chickens but not sure if that's still an option lol. Has liz not got space?


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

feisty_filly said:



			I rember there was some one who kept her 2 horses in with the chickens but not sure if that's still an option lol. Has liz not got space?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they are still there, I see them from my garden. Liz has strangles so nothing moving in or out, plus too expensive.


----------



## feisty_filly (2 April 2013)

Will pm u hunni x


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

feisty_filly said:



			Will pm u hunni x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx


----------



## feisty_filly (2 April 2013)

Lemme know when u get it as not sure if it worked from my phone x


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

feisty_filly said:



			Lemme know when u get it as not sure if it worked from my phone x
		
Click to expand...

Not got it x


----------



## feisty_filly (2 April 2013)

Can u pm me first Hun? iPhones being rubbish x


----------



## asbo (2 April 2013)

feisty_filly said:



			Can u pm me first Hun? iPhones being rubbish x
		
Click to expand...

Have done x


----------



## asbo (3 April 2013)

This is urgent now, grass livery in the mid/east lothian area would be fine, must be under £50 per week for 3 though.


----------

